# Internationalization mit Struts



## jean20 (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,
ich versuche eine Web-Anwendung mit Struts zu programmieren, welche die Inhalte in englisch und deusch darstellt.
Ich habe dazu zwei Einträge mit meiner struts-config:



```
<message-resources key="germanMessage" parameter="MessageResources_de" />
<message-resources key="englischMessage" parameter="MessageResources_en" />
```

in meiner Action frage ich ab, welcher Button geklickt wurde, um die notwendige Sprache einzuschalten



> Locale english = Locale.ENGLISH;
> Locale german = Locale.GERMAN;
> 
> String buttonEnglish = request.getParameter("englishLanguage");
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass immer die englische Sprache eingeschaltet wird. Es werden nur die Inhalte aus der Datei MessageResources_en.properties gelesen. Wie kann ich mitteilen wann welche MessageResources eingesetzt werden dürfen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## jean20 (4. Mrz 2007)

wie kann man den diese sonst Locale oder default Lolcale ändern?


----------



## SnooP (6. Mrz 2007)

dafür gibt es ne Möglichkeit über jstl... ist nen entsprechendes Tag. Vermutlich kann man über das ActionMapping bzw. was auchimmer  auch innerhalb einer Action darauf zugreifen...

idealerweise macht man daran aber gar nix, weil der String für die zu wählende Sprache vom Browser selbst gesendet wird. Also je nach Browsereinstellung sollte die entsprechende Sprache gewählt werden... - evtl. kann man sich ja dann noch ne Fallback-Möglichkeit ausdenken - aber normalerweise sollte das klappen.

Sonst: über jstl halt...


----------

